Ask HN: What are the biggest problems we should tackle, right now? - _fabio
======
partisan
The biggest problem: The overwhelming dearth of original ideas.

If you have the ability and time, I would focus on AI software and robotics to
provide healthcare. I heard a quote on Bloomberg saying that we will be losing
a million doctors by 2020. The cause? I didn't catch that part, but my guess
is retirement or because the field is no longer viable between the high
malpractice insurance premiums and low reimbursement rates. The coming
generations will have less access to doctors at a time when they need them the
most. That's an amazing opportunity for those who can deliver healthcare at
scale and at an affordable price.

------
lsiebert
The slowing pace of innovation as measured by time saved.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/magazine/are-we-doomed-
to-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/magazine/are-we-doomed-to-slow-
growth.html?_r=0)

The trend since the 1970s in which the wealthiest reap the majority of any
economic growth and hold more and more assets while the middle class and poor
have seen wages stagnate as compared to inflation or shrink, and an increasing
gap in wealth. [http://www.cbpp.org/research/poverty-and-
inequality/a-guide-...](http://www.cbpp.org/research/poverty-and-
inequality/a-guide-to-statistics-on-historical-trends-in-income-inequality)

The trend of finance as an increasing part of GDP and shareholder return being
seen as a better proxy for economic success then long term growth, investment
in durable assets, and infrastructure, especiall when much of the value
finance and immediate shareholder returns add are questionable.
[http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/novemberdecember_2...](http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/novemberdecember_2014/features/frenzied_financialization052714.php?page=all)

------
AnimalMuppet
Define "we". We on HN? We, the human race?

For the human race: Safe water, war, climate change, and better access to
space are probably on the list. The insane US political climate might be up
there, too.

For us on HN: Anything that you can do to make a dent in any of the above
problems. Also, internet security is completely broken and needs a total re-
think and re-do. We need safe access to the world's information for the
several billion people who are not yet online. (For that matter, we need
_safe_ access for everyone else, too.)

~~~
_fabio
We as human race, but more specifically technology folks

Edit: also, reasons for why listed problems are in higher priority than others
(in your opinion), and potential solutions would be very interesting to read.

------
mbrock
Social incompetence in a broad sense (human inability to cooperate
sustainably, express emotions & desires, discuss constructively, etc).

------
xiaopingguo
Financialization of the economy and rentier capture of value/profits. There
are six billion people who are waiting to be brought up to the average
American's standard of living but have no path to it. Vast investments in
housing, education, transportation and healthcare are needed, many times more
than what even China has attempted, but this cannot happen as long as ROI is
higher in the financial sector and increasing levels of debt prevent forward
movement. Debt forgiveness and plain old money/land giveaways need to come
back in style.

------
mod
The ability to create very affordable, but quality shelter/housing. Cheap &
effective materials, a solid, reusable design, small footprint, easily
replaced components, etc.

Off the top of my head, this might look like:

Cement block housing, very limited plumbing (with ability to have a pitcher
pump at the sink), composting toilet, some kind of simple fold-out
cot/bed/hammock, small furnace/woodstove?, etc.

Make housing so simple & affordable that every single person can have a safe
place to stay, even if that place is without luxury.

~~~
jpindar
Good luck getting the government to approve that. (If you're talking about the
US, anyway).

------
jackgolding
I think basic income and what the world is going to do with the unskilled
labour that comes from increasing automation is the problem of our lifetimes

------
murukesh_s
Environment Environment Environment.. restoring our only home to a sustainable
place, like it was before few centuries back, before the industrial revolution
and the population explosion.

------
NetStrikeForce
Education. Any other issue can be solved by having a better educated
population.

------
meric
We're relying on fossil fuel to produce fertiliser for the vast majority of
Earth's food.

